# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  TechnoTrend TT-TVStick CT2-4400

## stefan.becker

Der TechnoTrend TT-TVStick CT2-4400 ist ein USB-TV-Stick mit DVB-C/T.

Ab Kernel 3.19 sind die Treiber im Kernel.

Firmware wird gebraucht: https://gfiber.googlesource.com/vend...irmware.tar.gz

Aus dem Archiv die Dateien

- dvb-demod-si2168-a30-01.fw (Version 1 des Sticks)
- dvb-demod-si2168-b40-01.fw (Version 2 des Sticks)
- dvb-tuner-si2158-a20-01.fw (1+2)

nach /lib/firmware kopieren.

DVB-C vor dem Start von Kaffeine aktivieren per:



```
dvb-fe-tool -d DVBC/ANNEX_A
```

"dvb-fe-tool" gehört bei Suse zum Paket "v4l-utils", bei Ubuntu/Mint zu "dvb-tools".

Ich habe mir ein kleines Script zum Start von Kaffeine geschrieben (kaffeine.sh) und als Starter auf den Desktop gelegt. Kann  man natürlich auch beim Autostart einrichten.

In Kaffeine dann noch Einrichtung des Kabelproviders (Fernsehen=>Configure-Television=>Gerät 1=>Quelle).

Anschließend Sendersuchlauf starten (Fernsehen => Kanäle).

Links:

- http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.ph...Stick_CT2-4400 (Vorsicht, verlinkte Firmware von OpelElec geht nicht mit Kernel>=4.2!)
- https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/p...ct-4400-dvb-c/ (Probleme, Lösungsvorschläge)
- http://www.dvbsky.net/Support_linux.html (Treiber für ältere Kernel, media_build-bst-14...)
- http://www.tt-downloads.de/Linux/lin...ct2-4650ci.pdf (Anleitung für ältere Kernel)

----------


## stefan.becker

Nachtrag OpenSuse Leap.

Damit man auch ein Bild erhält, muss man einige Codecs installieren.

http://www.opensuse-forum.de/allgeme...-installieren/

(Packman einrichten, Post 3-5 in dem Thread)

Ohne ging bei mir nur der Suchlauf, aber es gab kein Bild/Ton.

----------

